# Water Coming out of their Mouth's



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

I go riding with a guy that has 3 horses. And lately all three of them have had lots of water in there mouth when we bring them up and we will have them up for a couple hours and they will be eating and all the sudden let out a whole bunch of water from their mouth and keep doing it. Its doesnt look like drool, and if it is its a TON of drool. What do you think is causing this?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i have never heard of that ever..thats weird. maybe get the vet out?


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds like Clover!

http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/B1224.htm
Red Clover
"Horses grazing red clover occasionally salivate excessively, a condition commonly known as the "slobbers." This condition is due to the presence of a fungus (Rhizoctonia leguminicola) and is normally aesthetic, but pregnant mares have reportedly aborted after eating infected red clover for extended periods of time. The slobbers generally occur when more than half the dry matter present in a pasture is red clover. Grass-legume mixtures seldom contain this much red clover, so problems with horses grazing red clover are rare."

http://ohioline.osu.edu/b762/b762_7.html
"Red clover may have a fungus that grows on it that will cause the horse to salivate excessively. This fungus is most common in clover raised under wet conditions. Feeding horses red clover hay is not recommended if the hay is causing this excessive slobbering. If the horse is taken off the clover hay and fed other hay for a few days, the slobbering will stop without special treatment. This problem occurs also with the white clover common in Ohio pastures during wet seasons. If the pasture is clipped short and allowed to dry out, new growth is usually safe to graze."

http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/livestock/horses/facts/info_slobbers.htm

http://chathamchatlist.com/highlights/2008/06/26/horse-slobbers/
"If the clover was sprayed and killed a month ago I would look more toward another factor causing it rather than the fungus. This slobbering could be caused by mechanical or chemical irritations."


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

thank you ladydreamer. that is probably what it is caused from. thanks!


----------

